# Palio trouble



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

I love my Palio cutter but every cut I make with it, it leaves a little bump of tobacco on the cigar head where the blades meet. is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

mine does it also


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I used to have the same problem. I spoke with Marc (OpusEx and owner of Palio) and explained to him my problem. I thought my blades were dull. He told me a common error is to slightly pull the cigar away from the cutter during the cut. By concentrating more on the cut and making sure I didn't pull away, I have a perfect cut every time.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I used to have the same problem. I spoke with Marc (OpusEx and owner of Palio) and explained to him my problem. I thought my blades were dull. He told me a common error is to slightly pull the cigar away from the cutter during the cut. By concentrating more on the cut and making sure I didn't pull away, I have a perfect cut every time.


:tpd:
When I got my new carbon fiber cutter I was doing the same thing and one of the elders in the Jungle told me the same thing .I haven't wrecked another stick since:tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I used to have the same problem. I spoke with Marc (OpusEx and owner of Palio) and explained to him my problem. I thought my blades were dull. He told me a common error is to slightly pull the cigar away from the cutter during the cut. By concentrating more on the cut and making sure I didn't pull away, I have a perfect cut every time.


:tpd: :tpd:

Had the same issue...you're not alone. I found that if I leaned the stick into the cut a little bit I got a perfectly flat surface.

Leaning into the cut will never make you cut too much off (once the cut begins), but shying from the cut leaves a "domed" surface because you're pulling the stick away from the blades...albeit every so slightly.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Same thing for me as well. I start my cuts toward the inside curve of the blade and it cuts perfect.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I appreciate this info, just got my first palio and looks like i can start cutting with a right habit.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

pnoon said:


> ...common error is to slightly pull the cigar away from the cutter during the cut. By concentrating more on the cut and making sure I didn't pull away, I have a perfect cut every time.


I agree, even the slightest pull outwards of the cigar will create this bump. Additionally, a quick & deliberate cut helps as well (this applies to any cutter).

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys I'll give it a try:tu


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I used to have the same problem. I spoke with Marc (OpusEx and owner of Palio) and explained to him my problem. I thought my blades were dull. He told me a common error is to slightly pull the cigar away from the cutter during the cut. By concentrating more on the cut and making sure I didn't pull away, I have a perfect cut every time.


That and the fact you were drunk when You were cutting it :tu

ROb :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Sooo don't pull out early or you will regret it!!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great advice! 
I had noticed this a few times but never really thought about it...


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I used to have the same problem. I spoke with Marc (OpusEx and owner of Palio) and explained to him my problem. I thought my blades were dull. He told me a common error is to slightly pull the cigar away from the cutter during the cut. By concentrating more on the cut and making sure I didn't pull away, I have a perfect cut every time.


:tpd:


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> I agree, even the slightest pull outwards of the cigar will create this bump. Additionally, a quick & deliberate cut helps as well (this applies to any cutter).
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> ~Mark


I agree with both pnoon and Mark and will go one step further and say that, besides not pulling away from the head of the cigar, I recommend applying a little pressure in the opposite direction. That is, push the cutter down on the head toward the foot of the cigar and then cut. Not too much pressure, but just a bit.

:2

Doc


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I agree with both pnoon and Mark and will go one step further and say that, besides not pulling away from the head of the cigar, I recommend applying a little pressure in the opposite direction. That is, push the cutter down on the head toward the foot of the cigar and then cut. Not too much pressure, but just a bit.
> 
> :2
> 
> Doc


:tu I was just going to suggest that. Works the same with Xikar.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

cool I learned something and I didn't search  I always thought it was normal to have a nipple.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> cool I learned something and I didn't search  I always thought it was normle to have a nipple.


:r

Damn elitist.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

BigVito said:


> cool I learned something and I didn't search  I always thought it was normle to have a nipple.


:tpd: I'll be quicker next time. How many times have you said that???


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> That and the fact you were drunk when You were cutting it :tu
> 
> ROb :r


Never.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> :r
> 
> Damn elitist.


:r:r we need to get a banner for that. 


Opusfxd said:


> :tpd: I'll be quicker next time. How many times have you said that???


once


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> cool I learned something and I didn't search  I always thought it was normle to have a nipple.


:r Who says us elitists never answer questions?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

NCRadioMan said:


> :r Who says us elitists never answer questions?


:r maybe if you


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Man what a great thread, I make some good some bad cuts and never knew why. Thanks Gorillas :tu


----------



## TDockUSC (Mar 16, 2007)

Just stumbled upon this thread and it was EXTREMELY helpful. 

Thanks!


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Tryed it last night... worked like a charm. thanks guys


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

travclem said:


> I love my Palio cutter but every cut I make with it, it leaves a little bump of tobacco on the cigar head where the blades meet. is this normal or am I doing something wrong?


wow I never notice this.. nxt time I cut one ill pay attention and see if it leaves a lil bump.. I mean after I cut my cigar I look at the cut and rub my fingers across the freshly cut for excess tobacco that may be laying around.. but never notcie a hole or bump..

thx for the heads up.. :tu


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I agree with both pnoon and Mark and will go one step further and say that, besides not pulling away from the head of the cigar, I recommend applying a little pressure in the opposite direction. That is, push the cutter down on the head toward the foot of the cigar and then cut. Not too much pressure, but just a bit.
> 
> :2
> 
> Doc


Doc is right on the money (of course). After a few uneven cuts I started to put a little pressure on the cigar toward the cutter. Haven't had an uneven cut in months.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

It's really amazing what you can learn here in the jungle ... Thanks! :ss


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

Really helpful thread. Thanks for the question and the answers.

Love this place!


----------

